

Unicode 6.1 is out, and it includes a Pile of Poo - ukdm
https://twitter.com/#!/jonjensen0/status/164889375191220225

======
canisterman
why? just why?

~~~
mukyu
One of Unicode's goals is that you can convert any character set to it without
losing information. When you have multiple forms proprietary character sets
used by cellphones that have emoji you need to be able to represent all of
them.

That is how you end up with snowmen and this character.

